# Why kia proceed 2019 is not on uber uk vehicles list



## Muhammad raja (3 mo ago)

I have been working for uber for 5 years and just changed my vehicle and got Kia proceed 2019 plated by nottingham city council uk.but when I took my documents to uber office ,they rejected my vehicle saying that my vehicle modle is not in the uber vehicle list.uber has kia ceed the old modle but new upgraded kia proceed 2019 is not updated in the vehicle list.i can't resell my vehicle due to the loss in price as well as cost to get it plated.i have requested uber in various email to advise their top management to look I to the case and show me what is the reason for not having this top range of kia vehicle modle in their list of vehicles but still not getting any response from top officials .


----------

